# I would like a coffee, but not too much



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

On an airplane, I would like to ask for coffee, only half or the third of the cup-size. How can I ask them?

"Haluaisin kahvia puolikuppia/kolmasosakuppia." (?)

And when an employee pours a coffee, and I want them to stop pouring, (that should be enough!) how can I tell them?

"Se riittää!" (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Puoli kuppia" or "puoli kupillista" is fine. People rarely say "kolmasosa" in this situation. It might be more natural and easier just to show the flight attendant with your fingers: "Tämän verran! / Näin vähän [vain]!"

"Se riittää!" is correct but a little blunt. "Kiitos riittää!" is better.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Would "pikku/pieni tippa vain" be possible?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

AutumnOwl said:


> Would "pikku/pieni tippa vain" be possible?


Yes. No flight attendant would take it literally and give you just one drop of coffee.


----------

